# Clear B13 Headlights & Tail lights



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I want some clear (euro style) headlights for my B13 Sentra LE but I can't find any. Does anybody make them? I see em for the B14 and up but not below. I saw mentioned some BMW M3 headlights coverted to work on a B13 but I don't really want to modify that much....


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

there is none, you have to get tsuru headlights(mexican sentra)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

tusuru front (this is the 05, the 04 and under do not have that fugly grill and the blue dot's in the lights) 

B13 clear tail lights (paint the brake part red and keep the turn signal clear.......super clean)

edit: please dont.... "pimp" a b13


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

This is confusing, for some reason I can't see 1.6pete's posts. I get them in the email's and read them there but they are not here. Anyways, which year of tsuru lights are these- http://tinypic.com/f2grl ? I like those better than the other ones. I think they are the 05's but I'm not sure.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> This is confusing, for some reason I can't see 1.6pete's posts. I get them in the email's and read them there but they are not here. Anyways, which year of tsuru lights are these- http://tinypic.com/f2grl ? I like those better than the other ones. I think they are the 05's but I'm not sure.


Yes, those are the 05 Tsuru lights. Only difference is they made the signal light in the headlights blue. I for one, don't like them, as they have a "ricer" look to them. Plus, that grill is even more hideous then the original


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I think it looks a million times better. Thanks for your help, do you know of anyplace that sells the '05 style?


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

pimpride said:


> This is confusing, for some reason I can't see 1.6pete's posts. I get them in the email's and read them there but they are not here. Anyways, which year of tsuru lights are these- http://tinypic.com/f2grl ? I like those better than the other ones. I think they are the 05's but I'm not sure.





1.6pete said:


> tusuru front (this is the 05, the 04 and under do not have that fugly grill and the blue dot's in the lights)
> 
> B13 clear tail lights (paint the brake part red and keep the turn signal clear.......super clean)
> 
> edit: please dont.... "pimp" a b13


the "super admin" made all my posts invisiable so anything i posted on "1.6pete" is gone, ALL OF IT  it should hopefully be fixed soon though. anywho, hope those links help.

the 00-04 grill is a much nicer style for the b13, it matches the look better as compaired to the 05.

also, the E36 lights look great but because of the differant angle of the bimmer front end compaired to the b13, the beam patter will intersect each other so instead of the lights projecting a II pattern they will instead look like X. so unless to plan on retro fitting some HID projectors into the housing, i would not use the E36 lights.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

E36 lights? Are those what come with the 05 tsuru lights or something? I would like to use the bulbs I have right now... they are stolen (not by me) but that isn't the point, they look great (Silverstar white ones).


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

E36= BMW 3 series.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok yea. I thought that is what they were. I wasn't planning on using those, although they do look fairly awsome.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Now i've seen comments on trimming to get them in and others say no biggie, what is it! Can the average Joe put these in and is it worth it? I really like the one's i've seen with these light's but don't want to attempt it if it's a bigger hassle then it's worth!


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

i have heard its not a problem getting them in, its simply the angle they sit at. they sit on a more outward angle in the bimmer, and when you make them flush on the b13 they aim in more so you get a cross beam.


----------

